# Dolomite Mountains?



## christyjade (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Starting to plan the route for our 3 week European camping trip. Unfortunately we are not taking the camper, but instead our car with a tent (roughing it I know!!). 

We have the first part pretty planned out: Interlaken, Switzerland -> Lake Garda, Italy area and some wineries East of there (Prosecco yes please!) then up to Munich, but I really want to pass through the Dolomites. 

I can't seem to find the best spots to go for the amazing views. Only planning on a couple of days there. Any advice would be appreciated! Been told to maybe avoid Bozen...Is there a certain route best to drive by to get the most of it all?


Thanks in advance 
:dance:


----------



## mark61 (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd say you are spoilt for choice. I think I'd head from Garda towards Canazei. You'll need to check on what cable cars are running but the Marmalada is certainly worth a trip up it. May be taking you too far East, but this is a lovely little road, 46.887993, 12.178559 over into Austria. From there I'd be very tempted to head a bit further East to the GrossGlockener, it's a bit of a pricey toll road, but on a good day the views are great and there also a glacier to visit, all a bit touristy but ok. 
Theres a lovely campsite just south of the toll road in Heiligenblut, 47.037236, 12.839163
Most of the routes through the Dolomites are lovely though.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd also say drive up to Trento from Garda then go up the Val di Fassa to Canazei.  You can then either go north over the Passo Sella to Val Gardena but best would be east over Passo Pordoi to Arabba and at the top of the pass you will find the all year gondola to take in the views.  From Arabba go east again over Passo Falzarego (another gondola) and down to Cortina which is the most classic town in the area.  From there you can head north to the Grossglockner or back west a bit to the main Brenner pass.

Photos: 
1. the road up to Passo Pordoi Oct 2012
2. Passo Falzarego Feb 2016 where we spent the night in the carpark (at 2100m) to be first down the "Hidden Valley" in the morning.


----------



## redhand (Apr 27, 2017)

those pictures have just made me issue expletives of awe
stunning !!


----------



## redhand (Apr 27, 2017)

we are similarly planning 3 week tour (first major euro  in MH ) had planned france spain but that's making me think again


----------



## WildThingsKev (Apr 27, 2017)

Love Italy, especially the Dolomites.  Going to Sicily this autumn.

photos:
1. Drive up the Val di Fassa
2. Wild camp on the old airfield north of Cortina
3. and for any skiers, Jackie at Forcella Staunies in Cortina


----------



## christyjade (May 3, 2017)

Oooh thanks everyone, helped narrow it down somewhat!! I love planning trips and love getting advice from experienced travelers so much appreciated ^_^


----------



## phillybarbour (May 10, 2017)

We ski from Colfosco every year with our van. Love the area in general but never been in the summer so can't comment on roads as we look for easiest route when they are covered on snow.


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> We ski from Colfosco every year with our van. Love the area in general but never been in the summer so can't comment on roads as we look for easiest route when they are covered on snow.



Stunning area. Love the Sella Ronda & Marmolada.


----------

